
“Women at Microsoft are sexualized by their male managers,” lawsuit alleges - s73v3r_
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/03/sexual-harassment-at-microsoft-often-goes-unpunished-lawsuit-alleges/
======
VladTheImplier
Barely a story, devoid of proper information. Microsoft has 125 employees
world wide, they would never risk a PR nightmare by going too soft on a proper
investigation.

>108 complaints of sexual harassment >119 complaints of gender discrimination

"Out of all of the claimed instances of gender discrimination, Microsoft’s
internal investigation only found that one such complaint was “founded.” [...]
yet ERIT still perplexingly found that the behavior did not rise to the level
of a policy violation."

The real evidence, if there is any, will be locked behind the court case until
it finishes and a proper verdict is reached. Until then articles like these
only fuel baseless allegations in the current #metoo climate.

~~~
dragonwriter
> Microsoft has 125 employees world wide

That’s missing a “thousand” before “employees”, right?

~~~
VladTheImplier
heh, yeah

